# Goddamn Planaria



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone help me with a very small case of planaria in my 90Gallon oscar tank which is very clean and I never leave any excess food. <<I swear... I have like a 100 of these lil tiny white worms floating in the water and I treated the tank with salt and pimafix and now im just waiting. going to do another water change tomorrow morning

If you can redirect me to an old post or topic about it on the forums here it would be helpful. Thanks guys


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

....noone knows.....ill post pics of my situation tomorrow


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Clean your gravel REAL good, do small water changes daily for the next week, dose salt


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i got sand


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> i got sand


you can still gravel vac sand. Make sure there is no rotted food burried in the sand somewhere, etc


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

As Exodus has stated, keep doing smaller daily water changes and make sure some food didnt get buried in the sand somewhere. Planaria usually only come around if there is something for them to be feeding on. Also, adding salt will help as well.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thats why its strange im real good with water changes and cleaning the sand and moving it around from time to time to make sure no crap is settled under it and none of those gas pockets have formed..maybe i missed something but i treated it with that clout stuff that makes your water look like blue kool aid and did some serious cleaning and its looking good

..another thing my oscars are the dirtiest fish ive ever owned and my rbp's are the cleanest fish i have ever owned..has nothing to do with anything but just wanted to say it


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> thats why its strange im real good with water changes and cleaning the sand and moving it around from time to time to make sure no crap is settled under it and none of those gas pockets have formed..maybe i missed something but i treated it with that clout stuff that makes your water look like blue kool aid and did some serious cleaning and its looking good
> 
> ..another thing my oscars are the dirtiest fish ive ever owned and my rbp's are the cleanest fish i have ever owned..has nothing to do with anything but just wanted to say it


 hey i think i have some gas pockets in my sand whats not good about this?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Clout will eliminate these little worms but imo not worth the risk of losing your fish. Since these little guys were swimming around freely i suspect these are not planaria but nematodes. I am glad things worked out for you. Was this a recently setup tank by the way ?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

awfraser said:


> thats why its strange im real good with water changes and cleaning the sand and moving it around from time to time to make sure no crap is settled under it and none of those gas pockets have formed..maybe i missed something but i treated it with that clout stuff that makes your water look like blue kool aid and did some serious cleaning and its looking good
> 
> ..another thing my oscars are the dirtiest fish ive ever owned and my rbp's are the cleanest fish i have ever owned..has nothing to do with anything but just wanted to say it


 hey i think i have some gas pockets in my sand whats not good about this?
[/quote]
I think what he means is hydrogen sulfide, this is very toxic. It is produced by anaerobic bacteria. So this only happens you don't stir the sand regularly and an anaerobic spot forms. 
Why do you think you have this? It should show black if it's the case. If you then stir it, the toxic sulfides are released and could kill your fish.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got those little basterds to cleaned tank back 2 days later evryone said they wont hurt my fish so im just chillin with it doing my weekly water changed and makin sure there is no left over food in my tank good luckk !!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, Oscars are messy fish... be sure to remove any leftover while cleaning your sand...:nod: !


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Oscars lived through the clout treatment thank god and the 90gal tank is doing good..but my piranha tank has a small case of it which seems to be gone now..i made another thread on here about it..i know i cant use clout with P's so im just praying the tank stays worm free like it is now


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Oscars lived through the clout treatment thank god and the 90gal tank is doing good..but my piranha tank has a small case of it which seems to be gone now..i made another thread on here about it..i know i cant use clout with P's so im just praying the tank stays worm free like it is now


If you put some "clean" feeders in your P tank they will eat the worms while still alive... anyway you need to vaccum your tank gravel to remove leftover and avoid new worms...







!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

does planaria hurt your fish or tank in anyway?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Trigga said:


> does planaria hurt your fish or tank in anyway?


Nope but they are a "sign" of rotten food/leftovers that can foul your tank water very fast...







!


----------

